# Pee is Killing My Grass



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

In all honesty...my grass is all but gone in my front lawn. I am thinking of getting astroturf, the kind used in dogie runs and doggie daycares. Easy cleanup, good drainage, but expensive. For now, its a dirt patch with tufts of green grass. Once we replace with a higher fence we will put up the lawn. GOOD LUCK....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Keep taking her on leash where you want her to go.

Never let her out unsupervised or else she'll pick her own spot. If you're out playing with her and she starts to "go" where you don't want her to, treat it the same as your carpet. Quickly interrupt her and usher her to the "ok" area.

Expect it to take several months. Old habits die hard.

Or, don't worry so much about the grass. ;-)


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

When she pees if you immediately douse the area with water it helps keep the grass from dying.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> When she pees if you immediately douse the area with water it helps keep the grass from dying.



Yep, it sure does. Actually the pee is burning the grass just like if you over fertilized. So pouring water and diluting the strength does wonders.


----------

